# Leena Melling built Selby 1915



## goldie95 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all. I'm looking for any information about the Lena Melling. From the information that I have been given by the grandson of one of the crew, is that she was a wooden fishing vessel that was built at Selby or Goole in 1915 and was sunk off North Foreland, April 23rd 1916 with the loss of all hands. Many thanks. John


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

John,

Some info which may be of interest at http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?118440

Dennis.


----------



## goldie95 (Dec 28, 2009)

Many many thanks for that Dennis. Very interesting.Will pass that on.
Kind regards. John )


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Look here on the Bosun's watch website

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info


----------



## goldie95 (Dec 28, 2009)

Many thanks aavh. Checked the site and it only lists her as mined. Think that I was hoping against hope that someone may have a photo or more info.
Cheers. 
John
)


----------



## goldie95 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just found more info on that site aavh. Had to sign up to get it!!!
Many thanks again.
John
)


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

If you do find a pic of LENA MELLING (139205) (FD189) Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust would be very grateful for an image and permission to post alongside her history profile. You will note that the wreck site has the wrong LENA MELLING. 
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Ref http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?118440. Henry Melling's preferred builder was Smith's Dock and LENA MELLING (139205) was Yd.No.620 from their South Bank, Middlesbrough yard, launched 22 Oct 1915. None of the eight trawlers that served from time to time in the Melling fleet was Cochrane built, but I have seen other references to LENA MELLING (1) being Selby built.
Gil.


----------



## goldie95 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Gil. From the info that has been put forward by every one, I would say that it would be the Lena Melling FD189 (139205) built Smiths Docks South Shields. Mined 23/04/1916 with the loss of 11 crew, 3 survived. One of those named that perished has the same surname as that of the grandson.
Many thanks to all that have replied up to now and do hope that further info will be posted.
John )


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

John
I repeat, LENA MELLING (139205) was built by Smith's Dock Co Ltd, South Bank, near Middlesbrough not at their Tyne yard at North Shields.
Gil.


----------



## goldie95 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry Gil, Southbank.
Many thanks.
John ;-))


----------

